

What Language And Data Storagage Engine Is Your YC Idea Using? - LiveTimeCards

Question for everybody that applied to the winter YC session. What programming language and back-end storage engine is/does your application use?<p>Ours: PHP5 + MySQL5 + Slices from SliceHost running CentOS 5.2 and Fedora 9.
======
LiveTimeCards
Forgot to ask, what city is everyone's group out of? We are from San Diego,
CA.

Looking forward to the responses.

------
jacobscott
Why are you running on two different OSes?

~~~
LiveTimeCards
Fedora updates much quicker to newer versions of packages, specifically in our
case PHP. So our webserver is running Fedora, and or database server, MySQL,
is running CentOS 5.2.

The nitty gritty is that the CentOS base installs PHP 5.1.6, but we use
features only in PHP 5.2 and greater.

~~~
jacobscott
Why run any CentOS at all then?

